# What happened to VWvortex's Project Rabbit?



## peege711 (Sep 8, 2002)

Vortex had the article up last feb. and there hasnt been any updates. was that a forgoten project?


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: What happened to VWvortex's Project Rabbit? (peege711)*

This one?








I was wondering the same thing


----------



## peege711 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: What happened to VWvortex's Project Rabbit? (Vdub16v)*

yup that one


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

How about an update on this car!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (88Desertwind16V)*

That project has kind of fallen by the wayside. David (owner of the car) has been sick, recently bought a house, and may be getting married. We are no different than any of our readers, sometimes our projects take the back burner.


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Say it isn't so! I've been trying not to think about this project car in hopes that I would someday soon see an update at the top of the vortex home page.... Now I have nothing to look forward to...







j/k.








I really would like to see it resurrected though. The 'tex always does a good job on their project cars. I loved the Scirocco.


----------



## Mr Bubblehead (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (ejand22)*

WoW. Any updates on the project. Surely hope to see this project completed at some point.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Mr Bubblehead)*

I was speaking to David recently at Paul's engagement party (go Pauly), and he mentioned the car was making some headway. He's been spending Saturdays up at NGP and has made some headway on the interior and I hear the glass goes in this week. It's moving along again, after a long hiatus.
Who on earth would just forget a freshly painted rabbit shell? Obviously you guys didn't and from what I hear, neither has David.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tell him to post some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Sorry guys. Like Bryan has said unfortunately for the last 6+ months I've been dealing with some health issues that pretty much brought to a halt any work on the Rabbit. Several trips to the hospital and two surgeries later I"m slowly doing better thankfully. I'm hoping it stays that way!!!








The brightside is that we have made a bunch of headway on the car over the last 4 weeks and will be finally updating the story here over the next couple of weeks as we try to finish off the interior and get the underpinnings done(ie suspension, brakes, etc).
It's been a long road with a bunch of unexpected twists. Part of the reason this car has taken SO long is that I wanted to do this myself and NOT rely soley on a shop to do the work. As much as I can do myself I'm doing of course we're going to have to seek the aid of our trusty friends at New German Performance to help out in finishing this project.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry to hear that man, i hope you get well soon.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Glad to hear you're doing OK David







I'm looking forward to the next update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Adrian..
Thanks man!! Appreciate it. FYI made some pretty good progress this weekend.







Having glass in the car is a good thing.








Vent windows on the other hand w/new seals are SUCH a PITA to re-install it's not even funny!!!


----------



## 79GTI (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What is your solution for the NLA door seals?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Talk to the right parts person that can still find them.








We found new ones out in Portland, Oregon of all places. Lot of dealerships have these things sitting on their shelves and don't know what to do w/it. Example: we found a '78 German type windshield gasket for $35 from a dealership in Ohio. Last one he had and it's been discontinued for quite a bit now.


----------

